# Not your average 'Safe Queen'



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Since Panerai 'glory days' are behind us (and that's a good thing!) I thought I'd share a couple water pics while I was on vacation last year. After all, we dont see wet Panerai's too often








Natural light only, Manual mode on camera and point 'n' shoot.
No Scuba this time, this was post free-dive.
Hope you like them.









































































After that salt water it needed a good clean


----------



## dredzz (Apr 7, 2018)

Very cool shots ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

wow. superb pictures .
you should be their Advertising specialist Photographer ;-).


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, great camera work!


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you guys



Tony A.H said:


> wow. superb pictures .
> you should be their Advertising specialist Photographer ;-).


Thank you. Happy to volunteer for the job :-!

Some Macro and focus stacking. But a proper clean first


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Fantastic shots, definitely ad material! 
Always good to see PAMs getting worked.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Few 'off dive season' shots


----------



## pepepatryk (Feb 1, 2017)

Soooo nice


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great shots of a great watch in its natural habitat!!

I hope that Panerai get back to their roots and start to put full WR back into the range, after all that is what made the brand what it is, tool diver watches with chunky appeal, that are different from the other brands!! And different is good in a room full of Rolex submariners.

I watched a recent Federico talks watches videos about brands that have fallen from grace, and Fed, who is a confirmed Pam lover, quite rightly IMO slated Panerai for losing the plot with their low WR, snap back, spring bar models, and I hope that we see a move away from this for the future, and see their fortunes turn around in the market.


----------



## nobbylon 2 (Jan 3, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> Great shots of a great watch in its natural habitat!!
> 
> I hope that Panerai get back to their roots and start to put full WR back into the range, after all that is what made the brand what it is, tool diver watches with chunky appeal, that are different from the other brands!! And different is good in a room full of Rolex submariners.
> 
> I watched a recent Federico talks watches videos about brands that have fallen from grace, and Fed, who is a confirmed Pam lover, quite rightly IMO slated Panerai for losing the plot with their low WR, snap back, spring bar models, and I hope that we see a move away from this for the future, and see their fortunes turn around in the market.


I couldn't agree more. I'm new to Pam's but would not even consider a snap back 30m variation. They definitely lost the plot with the due. The thing is, most, 99.9% recurring don't dive and even less dive with decent watches so it actually doesn't really matter. Problem is that Panerai based it's image on tough dive watches and the due line just isn't.
I watched a review on the 422 recently and the reviewer knocked it for only having 100m depth rating. Seriously? ONLY! The idiot probably doesn't even swim. The only divers who would actually test the limits of this watch at close to 100m would be technical divers and probably working pro divers. For anyone like myself diving recreationally at depths max 40m then any dive watch with 100m rating is more than enough. In the case of 47mm watches the rating is more to do with the size of the crystals compared to the usual 300m 44's.
Nice to see this PAM being splashed with water and beautiful photography. I'll add my 111 to the bag for my next dive trip and get some pics.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Maybe it's lockdown, but don't forget to keep your mind and hand busy.


----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)

Great shots! Including the shot of Ardbeg (pun intended)! Makes me regret selling my Panerai!


----------



## the_dude07 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nono01 said:


> Maybe it's lockdown, but don't forget to keep your mind and hand busy.


That skull bracelet is pretty sweet!


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

All in!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful photos (and watches) in this post! I'll have to dig up some of my better PAM glamour shots...

In the meantime, here's my 692 BMG-TECH from more enjoyable days - getting soaked on the Popeye water ride at Universal Studios Orlando. The BMG material gives great piece of mind in rough and tumble settings









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Great photos.... is this the 560?


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

IronHide said:


> Beautiful photos (and watches) in this post! I'll have to dig up some of my better PAM glamour shots...
> 
> In the meantime, here's my 692 BMG-TECH from more enjoyable days - getting soaked on the Popeye water ride at Universal Studios Orlando. The BMG material gives great piece of mind in rough and tumble settings
> 
> ...


Thats a awesome shot. So BMG is harder than steel by vickers scale?


matthew P said:


> Great photos.... is this the 560?
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Thank you, and yes, that's the PAM560

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Nono01 said:


> Thank you, and yes, that's the PAM560
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Looks well proportioned on your wrist ..... assuming 7 1/4 - 7 1/2 inch?
Great to see it being used as an every day wearer

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

matthew P said:


> Looks well proportioned on your wrist ..... assuming 7 1/4 - 7 1/2 inch?
> Great to see it being used as an every day wearer
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


You got it right. 7 1/2 inch wrist and gets plenty of action during the day. Wood chopping, diving, snow plowing... You name it 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ImprezaMan (Jul 12, 2016)

Your watch and photography, made me wants to wear my 112 tomorrow.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad to help 
Thank you


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

Nono01 said:


> Thats a awesome shot. So BMG is harder than steel by vickers scale? Thank you, and yes, that's the PAM560
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Hey, sorry I missed your reply.

From what I've read BMG hardness is ~520 Vickers vs typical 316L is around 152

More on BMG here:
https://www.ad-na.com/en/product/jewel/material/bmg.html

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Some new winter clothes arrived this morning, just in time for summer :smokin:


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)

Just awesome photos, truly. That BMG looks awfully photogenic...perhaps a few more in the future!?


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

Awesome shots. I especially like the “water wristshots” haven’t seen one of those for many many years.


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

No the water shop, but Lumens shot.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Remember Girsl and Boys ... keep em clean


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Different kind of wristshot



http://imgur.com/WUDa8hI


----------



## Stevenpobre (Dec 9, 2011)

These pictures are incredible!


----------



## Stevenpobre (Dec 9, 2011)

Nono01 said:


> Few 'off dive season' shots


That Union Jack strap is fantastic.


----------



## backpacker1040 (Jan 14, 2018)

Great shots. Curious what lens you were using.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Stevenpobre said:


> These pictures are incredible!


Thank you very much



backpacker1040 said:


> Great shots. Curious what lens you were using.


Tnx. 90% of the time I'm using Canon 60mm Macro f/2.8 lens


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

147 litres per square metre of rain today, and PAM didn't miss a beat


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

"I eat Pepsi for breakfast"


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rise from the Abyss


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Submersible has finally seen some water action


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is a couple more


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Business outfit and wash day


----------



## Adi_ (Apr 23, 2020)

Nono01 said:


> Since Panerai 'glory days' are behind us (and that's a good thing!) I thought I'd share a couple water pics while I was on vacation last year. After all, we dont see wet Panerai's too often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots! Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Nono01 said:


> Since Panerai 'glory days' are behind us (and that's a good thing!) I thought I'd share a couple water pics while I was on vacation last year. After all, we dont see wet Panerai's too often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful watch, or you're a really good photographer, or both.

I'm wondering, though, does the lack on any second hand (small or central) or other running indicator on the "Base" models ever bother you? (Or anyone else that has one?)


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanx. As for the seconds hand question, not even the slightest. I find the lack of second hand quite pleasing as I don't need to bother about acuuracy and I love the symmetry of the dial

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnonPi (Aug 19, 2020)

Nono01 said:


> Thanx. As for the seconds hand question, not even the slightest. I find the lack of second hand quite pleasing as I don't need to bother about acuuracy and I love the symmetry of the dial
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes, I suppose there is perhaps something tranquil about not having visible movement on a watch face. (Even if the idea of it is initially a bit unsettling.) It does certainly enhance the minimalism of the design to reduce the number of elements.


----------



## mikobass (Jun 23, 2017)

@Nono01 Thanks for sharing these wonderful pics!


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

mikobass said:


> @Nono01 Thanks for sharing these wonderful pics!


Cheers Mate. Tnx

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## soystephen (Dec 16, 2019)

wow beautiful shots!


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Single Malt kinda day. Cheers!


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Autumn colors are crazy


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Friday morning wind rituals


----------



## ryang13 (Oct 23, 2020)

Nono01 said:


> Friday morning wind rituals


Great photo, that strap is beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combat_vet (Nov 12, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thx guys for you comments

Back to the grind...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Shots like yours remind me of why I am such a Panerai lover.

Simple uncluttered beauty, and with the “Real Panerais” a proper tool watch.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nothing like a first morning Coffee


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

bigclive2011 said:


> Shots like yours remind me of why I am such a Panerai lover.
> 
> Simple uncluttered beauty, and with the "Real Panerais" a proper tool watch.


Thanx a lot!! Cheers!


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

Nono01 said:


>


I like that strap! Mind mentioning the source?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Your pictures... 🤯🤯🤯


----------



## Twanderson912 (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice watches should be rugged and able to handle some adventures as long as you take care of em. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

GovtFunded said:


> I like that strap! Mind mentioning the source?


Jup, just search on Instagram @iris_thomas_leather_handmade
Thomas makes some superb leather



kritameth said:


> Your pictures... 🤯🤯🤯


Tnx man! 



Twanderson912 said:


> Nice watches should be rugged and able to handle some adventures as long as you take care of em. Thanks for sharing


Tnx, yeah they are pretty tough, movements are really simple to make (but not overkill engineered like Unitas 6497). Anyway, I don't baby mz watches


----------



## NYCJW (May 17, 2017)

Is it wrong to admit that I was more focused on your photography skills than the subject of the pictures


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

NYCJW said:


> Is it wrong to admit that I was more focused on your photography skills than the subject of the pictures



Tnx a lot. Be sure to check out my other "Eye Candy" threads on WUS for some photo shots. Cheers


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bokeh! Bokeh everywhere!


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have to say because of this thread alone I have bought one of these 560s!! Your pics should be on a Panerai's website!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

mb8780 said:


> I have to say because of this thread alone I have bought one of these 560s!! Your pics should be on a Panerai's website!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, and I'm glad that you made the right choice. Congrats on that PAM, looks like a bomb!


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

hmm, should I go for this strap?










Nah, this one is good


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

such a killer watch. My fav PAM to date....that ive owned anyhow.


----------



## onecoolkat (Sep 20, 2016)

Awesome pictures and photography skills


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Couple of fresh ones:


----------



## FQ01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Great shots! How do you make them? The second one is definitely not a lightbox photo

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you.
I don't use lightboxes, I use a bright room with white walls and lot's of light that acts like a lightbox per se. 
It's all about additional halogen static lights, normally two of them in combination with speedlight


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Superb photography skills ... the 560 too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Tnx man! Cheers

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Black 'n' White with a pinch of color


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Few new "lifestyle" shots


----------



## Cyril (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome photos. Better than most of their advertising shots. Even better since I also wear the 560. : )


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you, I really appreciate the comment 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste (Sep 24, 2016)

Man, some of those pics are super neat! I need to find someone like you to take amazing pics of my 569 so I can print them and decorate my office at home. Awesome job.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

ar7iste said:


> Man, some of those pics are super neat! I need to find someone like you to take amazing pics of my 569 so I can print them and decorate my office at home. Awesome job.


Thanx man, glad you like them. And about the prints... Pss psss: FS: Wall Watch posters (PRINTS)



Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste (Sep 24, 2016)

Nono01 said:


> Thanx man, glad you like them. And about the prints... Pss psss: FS: Wall Watch posters (PRINTS)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Well, we might be in touch soon for a Speedmaster picture!
Also, if you ever happen to photoshoot a 569, please let me know as your submersible shot under water is arguably one of the coolest Panerai shot I have seen, and I would frame that in no time if it was a 569!
Keep us updated on the next Pam pictures 

All the best,
A.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

That crown guard squirt :smokin:


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Panerai ought to hire you to take photos for their site. BEAU. TI. FUL.


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

Nono01 said:


> That crown guard squirt :smokin:


Another excellent shoot!

A 'Killing Joke' reference, no?


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

kritameth said:


> Panerai ought to hire you to take photos for their site. BEAU. TI. FUL.


Thanx man. I hope someone from Panerai is reading your post 



GovtFunded said:


> A 'Killing Joke' reference, no?


It sure is!! You know your stuff


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

Nono01 said:


> It sure is!! You know your stuff


Well...


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

_'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house. Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse. The stockings were hung by the chimney with care, in hopes that St. Nicholas would be there..._

By Clement Clarke Moore










It was a while since I shot PAM. Nice to have it in front of the lens again...


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Nono01 said:


> _'Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the house. Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse. The stockings were hung by the chimney with care, in hopes that St. Nicholas would be there..._
> 
> By Clement Clarke Moore
> 
> ...


gorgeous shots sir! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I've been down to a 1313 or a 1314 for my first Panerai. But after seeing this thread, I am seriously considering a 560. Gorgeous watch. And like everyone else has said, your photography is outstanding. Bravo, sir.

On the Panerai website, the movement isn't even mentioned once you're looking at the 560. I find that strange. Unless I'm somehow overlooking it.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Still ticks in sub-zero environment


----------



## Maviarab (Aug 3, 2021)

Some great shots.


----------



## GovtFunded (Aug 24, 2010)

Nono01 said:


> It was a while since I shot PAM. Nice to have it in front of the lens again...


As always, an excellent eye for pictures! And, loving that leather strap!


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

GovtFunded said:


> As always, an excellent eye for pictures! And, loving that leather strap!


Thank you, I love it as well. That blue stitching gives the just right amount of color to the mix


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Took a while but latest drop os here:


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Great……now I want this ……,again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reverend123! (Apr 11, 2020)

This thread makes me want to strap on my Panerai 233 and pour myself a single malt. Love the great shots. Pun intended.


----------

